# Nissan Titan



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

I am looking into buying a 2006 Titan or F-150 and i would like to know whats a fair gas mileage number overall, i know during towing it will be low. But on the sticker its 15city/18highway.....but i'm wondering if those numbers are acurate??

Also i have always had a bench seat with the flip up console but most of the Titans have built in center consoles with the shifter, how do you guys like that? any problems?

Thanks for any feedback.....Stay Warm! sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Brad,

Those numbers are probably pretty close. When I first got my Titan, I would average about 13.5, but as it broke in (about 12,000 miles) I am up do consistent 14.3-15.5 averages. I get about 1-1.5 better MPG in the summer than winter.

Towing my trailer, the MPG sticks right at 8.0 regardless of terrain.

As far as the front buckets are concerned, I love the setup. Unless you need to carry three upfront, I think it is a superior use of space.









Hope this helps,

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

My Titan is getting about 14 mpg with my everyday driving (50/50 city/highway), and I have seen 18 mpg on the highway. Towing mileage is 8-9.....but does anybody ever buy a truck because it gets good mileage ? The are what they are.

I have the front buckets and I really like it.

The Titan is an awsome tow vehicle for a "little" half ton truck.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

B-RAD,

I own the F150 (2003). From reading some of the responses given by Titan owners-the F150 is about the same 15-16 mpg on 50/50 city/hwy. Towing, about 8-9, regardless of load. We tow the wonderful 21rs.

My F150 has the bench, with the armrest that flips for a 3rd up front. This set up works great for me. Before heading out, we place a small cooler on the floor up front. I would not be able to do so with the bucket seats. I can be no further than 2 miles from the house-and the kids are asking for a drink/snack. The cooler comes in handy.

Good luck...

Jose


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

B-RAD said:


> I am looking into buying a 2006 Titan or F-150 and i would like to know whats a fair gas mileage number overall, i know during towing it will be low. But on the sticker its 15city/18highway.....but i'm wondering if those numbers are acurate??
> 
> Also i have always had a bench seat with the flip up console but most of the Titans have built in center consoles with the shifter, how do you guys like that? any problems?
> 
> ...


I have the bench seat with flip up console and love it. It's a perfect (and safe) place to buckle our little dog into since she's a real pain in the butt when she sits in the back seat alone. I think I would miss it...

I don't know what your winters are like in WI, but rest assured the mileage indicated on the stickers is for best-weather driving (not too hot, not too cold).

Greg


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll ditto the Titan folks. Around town about 14-16mpg. Highway road trips about 18-20mpg. Towing about 9-11mpg.

Problems? ZERO. Build Quality? AWESOME. Dealer and Service? AWESOME.

It's a heck of a TV. I continue to be impressed each time we tow/push/pull, etc.

It's a keeper for us. The only way we'd get rid of it is if Nissan put out a heavy duty version of it.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Mileage is mileage... None of them are good. Avg 10-15 city, 8-12 towing. My Titan has the fold up arm rest/center compartment. I looked at the center console, but it just didn't work for our needs. This style is out there. Our local dealer couldn't find the truck I wanted, so I called a different dealer. He found it in 1.5 days. Local dealer still couldn't find it after I told him it was out there. Bought from the second guy. Hold out for what you want and keep looking.

Love the truck. Had the best drive/ride of any I tried. JMHO. Got rearended when the truck was 5 days old. Broke the plastic on the trailer power connector & bent its holder. That was all it did to the Titan.

Dreamtimers


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> Got rearended when the truck was 5 days old. Broke the plastic on the trailer power connector & bent its holder. That was all it did to the Titan.


Dreamtimers,
We had exactly the same thing happen, except at one month! Same result too!
Ours was by an unlicensed 15 year old who took her mommies car without asking. Even though the damage was limited to the pigtail connector, I had the entire hitch/frame assembly replaced just for giggles. I didn't want to lose the whole works going down the freeway. Those safety chains don't do a lot of good if the frame they are attached to departs the vehicle along with the trailer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My '04 MPG was terrible when new. Never came close to the sticker.
I have an LE 4x4 Crew...with most every option available.
As the mileage stacked up, it improved greatly. I have gone synthetic on the rear diff and engine. MPG is better than ever.

My average MPG is around 13-14. Never much better than that. It drops 3-4 MPG while towing.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> It drops 3-4 MPG while towing.


OMG I read that as it drops *to* 3-4 MPG at first and nearly fell out of my chair. Glad I re-read it again.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > It drops 3-4 MPG while towing.
> ...


I'll tell you Steve, when we paid over $3.00 per gallon for the first time this summer at Wallowa Lake, it may have well as been!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Get about 15 during normal driving. However I used to get about 8 when towing then I installed Firestone rire-rite air springs and the mpg went to 9.7 on our cross country trip. Did the air springs help the gas milage? Can air planes take off on a c-belt......

Don't ask me why it happened, I only report the numbers. Cause and effect-doubtful. Positive correlation-likely.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jared...
I still get "Paint Envy" when I see your truck in the sig line. That's my favorite color TITAN...but I didn't get it.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Jared...
> I still get "Paint Envy" when I see your truck in the sig line. That's my favorite color TITAN...but I didn't get it.
> [snapback]71384[/snapback]​


I really wanted Canteen green but they this one was a scratch and ding model so I could not beat the price.

Jared


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jolly,

Is your Titan "canteen green" by any chance? In your signature pic it looks like it might be. If so, you and Jared can swap trucks. As long as scratch and ding makes no difference.









Bill


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Jared,
Curious about the Firestone ride rite air springs----did you install yourself? Not to be too noisy, what is a ball park cost on that? Do you have a small air compressor to for the road trips......?

Also thanks everyone for there 2 cents of info. on the mileage topic!!! Thanks


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

B-RAD said:


> Jared,
> Curious about the Firestone ride rite air springs----did you install yourself? Not to be too noisy, what is a ball park cost on that? Do you have a small air compressor to for the road trips......?
> 
> Also thanks everyone for there 2 cents of info. on the mileage topic!!! Thanks
> ...


I did the install myself. With a good jack and a set of axle stands the job went quick. I purchased from Summit racing for around $200. I have a 12v air compressor that I use for the springs and tires. It stays with the truck all the time. I highly reccomend them. Blow them up for a heavy load and empty for daily driving. I have used them for wood, paving stones, sod ....

Jared


----------

